# Rb25neo



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Has anyone heard of this kind of skyline engine? What specs does it have? Needs some detailed info.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

it comes in non GT-R r34's and motorex can't bring in any cars with the NEO6 in them.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Thats cool, so what is the specs of that engine?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ummm, I don't think it comes in the GT-R, maybe in a lower trim. Its the Neo 6 you're talking about, which is different from the RB26DETT.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

The GTR only came with the RB26DETT. The NEORB25 is a RB25DET as fitted to the R34 GT-T Skyline. Single turbo, variable valve timing, and I think it was good for nearly the same rated hp as the GTR, but less torque. Of course, the GTR rating was a sham, as they were still into the Japanese gentlemen's agreement not to go above 280ps (276bhp). Most people say the stock GTR had well above 300ps.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the Neo engines include all the VVT system engines nissan made. if you look on the SR20VE & T, they say Neo. the S15 SR has it on there. The NEO6 blocks are the RB25DEs and DETs. they did make around 250hp, but it wasnt that great of a block, they dont like high boost. the NEO6 engines came in the 25GT-T.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Variable inlet timeing (VVT) has been on RB engines since the R33 (its even on the CA engines!).......sorry but I think this NEO stuff is just advertising bull s**t...there have to be some REAL diffrences.......


----------

